# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Beretta: SOMETHINGS COMING APRIL 15

## DonGlock26

http://www.beretta.com/en-us/worst-3..._hsmi=71514901





I'd like that single stack APX.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Eh, Baretta's are reliable and well-built.

----------


## jirqoadai

April 14 1780 is the birthday of the modern blitzkrieg. Tarleton did in Wm Washington at Moncks Corner SC.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Could not resist:

Sammy was talented AF.

----------


## Fins

I am a big beretta fan. But I do wish they would come out with something revolutionary and impressive to their line up. Their open top slides are a bit dated (although, I’ve found them very reliable) and their attempt at polymer frames has been disappointing at best.

----------


## DonGlock26

I'm guessing it will be a 9mm carbine that takes APX magazines. It could also be a HD shotgun.

----------


## Big Dummy

> I'm guessing it will be a 9mm carbine that takes APX magazines. It could also be a HD shotgun.


Polymer .380 pocket pistol, is my guess, for what they need in the catalog. But no one gets excited for that. 

 An AR-15 pattern. Haven’t done that yet.

The thrill is with pistol caliber carbines though. So that.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Polymer .380 pocket pistol, is my guess, for what they need in the catalog. But no one gets excited for that. 
> 
>  An AR-15 pattern. Haven’t done that yet.
> 
> The thrill is with pistol caliber carbines though. So that.


Beretta has a .380acp pocket pistol called the Pico. I have one. It's very accurate and the build quality is top notch.

"APX Carry" is in the web link text, so it will probably be a single stack compact APX 9mm pistol.

----------

Big Dummy (04-08-2019)

----------


## Fins

> Polymer .380 pocket pistol, is my guess, for what they need in the catalog. But no one gets excited for that. 
> 
>  An AR-15 pattern. Haven’t done that yet.
> 
> The thrill is with pistol caliber carbines though. So that.


Thanks to the Glock 43 and Sig 365, 380’s are dead.

----------


## Fins

> Beretta has a .380acp pocket pistol called the Pico. I have one. It's very accurate and the build quality is top notch.
> 
> "APX Carry" is in the web link text, so it will probably be a single stack compact APX 9mm pistol.


I would rather carry a plastic butter knife than a Pico. Whoever designed that piece of junk should have one shoved up their ass sideways.

but if they have made a nice single stack 9mm, my 365 is going back to the dealer

----------


## Fins

Duplicate

----------


## DonGlock26

> I would rather carry a plastic butter knife than a Pico. Whoever designed that piece of junk should have one shoved up their ass sideways.
> 
> but if they have made a nice single stack 9mm, my 365 is going back to the dealer


Why? They listened to the consumer and made design changes for the better.

----------


## Fins

> Why? They listened to the consumer and made design changes for the better.


Mainly because the original version sucked so bad, I’m still holding it against them. But even after the improvements, it’s still a poor design. Anyone shooting a pick is just begging for a slide cut on the hand

----------


## DonGlock26

> Mainly because the original version sucked so bad, I’m still holding it against them. But even after the improvements, it’s still a poor design. Anyone shooting a pick is just begging for a slide cut on the hand


Have you ever held one? Hickok45 is 6'7" and had NO problem shooting a Pico. 
It actually has a high bore axis because it is hammer-fired.

----------


## Fins

> Have you ever held one? Hickok45 is 6'7" and had NO problem shooting a Pico. 
> It actually has a high bore axis because it is hammer-fired.


Of course I’ve held one. It’s probably the least comfortable gun in its category that I’ve seen. Not bad feeling, just that it isn’t good feeling either. Even after the fixes, the slide is still a pain to work. 

As for Hickok, I take his reviews with a grain of salt. A couple friends of mine started a company manufacturing firearms. He wouldn’t even look at their products without compensation.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Have you ever held one? Hickok45 is 6'7" and had NO problem shooting a Pico. 
> It actually has a high bore axis because it is hammer-fired.


Time to go striker fired then. Just like Ruger did with the LCP 2.

----------


## Crusader

> Time to go striker fired then. Just like Ruger did with the LCP 2.


LCP II is still hammer fired, it’s just all internal so it looks like it’s not.

Never been a big fan of Beretta handguns, now their shotguns thats another story...love them.

I think it’s that flamboyant Italian designing that turns me off. All their handguns just look a little off to me, besides the M9 that is tried and true. They just seem to always miss the mark, always a new ‘improved’ handgun design on the way. To me that means the last one wasn’t all that great, so they are trying again. I don’t want to be their beta tester, I’ll stay with something tried and true.

----------

Big Dummy (04-11-2019)

----------


## DonGlock26

I'm very happy with my 92fs, APX 9mm, and Pico.

----------

Crusader (04-11-2019)

----------


## DonGlock26

http://www.beretta.com/en-us/apx-carry-black/

----------


## NuYawka

> http://www.beretta.com/en-us/apx-carry-black/


This probably means that the Beretta Nano's days are coming to an end.

----------


## Fins

> http://www.beretta.com/en-us/apx-carry-black/


Looks good, but I don’t like that it requires tools to break it down.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Fins

I went and checked today and can get one of these for $400. But what I missed is it’s only 6 + 1 with the standard mag. And the extended mag only makes it 8+1.  I thought it was at least 8+1 with the standard mag. I’m not seeing it as a better option over the 365, at least until I can put one in my hand and see how it feels

----------


## DonGlock26

> I went and checked today and can get one of these for $400. But what I missed is it’s only 6 + 1 with the standard mag. And the extended mag only makes it 8+1.  I thought it was at least 8+1 with the standard mag. I’m not seeing it as a better option over the 365, at least until I can put one in my hand and see how it feels


When the P365's strikers started breaking because they were made from sub-par Indian MIM steel, I wrote off Sigs from now on.
There have been other problems as well. On the other hand, my Beretta 92, APX, and Pico have all had excellent build quality.

----------


## Fins

> When the P365's strikers started breaking because they were made from sub-par Indian MIM steel, I wrote off Sigs from now on.
> There have been other problems as well. On the other hand, my Beretta 92, APX, and Pico have all had excellent build quality.


And I wrote off The Pico when they were harder to rack the slide on than a Bobcat. But like them, Sig fixed their issues and have a solid history with their quality. Beretta still needs to catch up.

----------


## DonGlock26

> And I wrote off The Pico when they were harder to rack the slide on than a Bobcat. But like them, Sig fixed their issues and have a solid history with their quality. Beretta still needs to catch up.


There's a world of difference between having a stiff slide spring and outright parts failures.
Did Sig even stop using Indian MIM strikers?

----------


## Fins

Failures like the Neos had?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Failures like the Neos had?


Worse.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *T**rigger warning
> The army got upgraded guns. For months, the public didn’t. Now, law enforcement officers are suing over a pistol that can fire when you drop it.*
> 
> 
> by jose pagliery, cnn investigates
> wednesday, june 6, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...



, june 6, 2018

----------


## Fins

You aren’t familiar with the Neos are you? They were firing when the safety was turned off. They have all unfortunately had isues at times. Personally, I love my 92. But I’ve talked to some former military and law enforcement that hated them because of of numerous problems.

----------


## DonGlock26

> You aren’t familiar with the Neos are you? They were firing when the safety was turned off. They have all unfortunately had isues at times. Personally, I love my 92. But I’ve talked to some former military and law enforcement that hated them because of of numerous problems.


I'm just familiar with the people shot by their Sig P320's.

----------


## Fins

> I just familiar with the people shot by their Sig P320's.


Do you think a cute meme is going to distract people from noticing your dodge?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Do you think a cute meme is going to distract people from noticing your dodge?





Pretty funny, huh? 

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

US Conservative (04-21-2019)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

